# I'm looking for this part as seen on Compak E8



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm on the look out for an PF holder as on a E8,

I do have an A8 but that is not workable for me in my Trailer, so I want this part like the picture.

The thing I'm trying to do is a single dosing device, I took the complete autodoserunit of this A8 and there is only 2 studs for the PF

the making of an spout is not the problem, the problem is to have such an nice PF holder (adjustable) the doserslide is in the planning AKA Versalab.

I'm from the Netherlands,

I have tried on a number of suppliers in order to obtain this component,

apparently this is a very big problem, I see it differently, however and hope that here somewhere to succeed!

Regards, Adriaan


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

. These are the Compak part numbers you would need. Any dealer should be able to get them for you. Obviously, it'll be much better value for you if you do this through a Compak distributor in the Netherlands. Good luck!


----------

